# Yard Sale Find...



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

I found all this from one yard sale! I have been wanting that shell wrecker truck its in good condition - light works and comes with this rare firebird.. one rare tyco coastal trucking with rare navajo trailer.. one neon orange mustang (tyco) i never seen it and i looked in the book its rated "2" .. i do see neon orange common car on camaro drag car. anyone know about this olive green truck (tyco)? it has no logos on it and i cant find it in my tyco book. the afx orange indy car - is that a.j. foyt? it has g plus chassis on it anyone know about this car? and last i got 2 boxes of monster truck racing with everything in it plus 4 trucks! i am gonna play it with my son! 

Believe me i try so hard to be a normal kid when i saw it all and bought them all in heartbeat!

Wes


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Dude!!!!!!!! Nice haul!!!! Yep, AJ Foyt car!!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Green truck I think is from the GI Joe set.


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

Man, I have been looking for that Mclaren for a long time, lucky find!!!

Bob Weichbrodt
Rawafx
Winston-Salem, NC


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

I have seen one army set that was not GI Joe for US-1 trucking. I think the trucks could have been purchased separately. I do remember buying two trucks when I was a kid and do have that green truck like you have. Excellent haul:thumbsup: 

I'm jealous of the US-1 items. :dude:


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

WOW. Major score! Some valuable stuff there! Now play with it all like it was meant to be played with... 

--rick


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Way to go Wes!!! Now that's a good day!!! RM


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Nice Haul Wes! Couldn't happen to a nicer guy, only slots I saw my whole trip were so overpriced down the road from Bobzillas other then that this year was goose eggs.. Glad someone is finding stuff!


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

THat's a good find except for...

No VHTF Shadows... :freak:


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Nice bunch of cars! Way to go Wes!


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Great find...PM sent.

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

Wow! I gotta keep attending yard sales. VERY nice!!

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Yoink !*

That's a good day Wes.... and all so clean... that's even sweeter. :thumbsup:


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

check this out...

http://cgi.ebay.com/US-1-TYCO-Wrecker-W-car-US1-Trucking-/250686164241?pt=Slot_Cars

--rick


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

ParkRNDL said:


> check this out...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/US-1-TYCO-Wrecker-W-car-US1-Trucking-/250686164241?pt=Slot_Cars
> 
> --rick


sweet! but i aint selling it! 

Wes


----------

